# MOLLY x GUPPY BABIES!



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

My molly female got pregnant by one of my lyretail guppies! SHE FINALLY HAD HER FRY! THEYRE ALL SO CUTE! I'm so excited I can't not post something!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Curious as to how you know who the daddy is?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

pictures??


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

can't wait to see and/or get my hands on some of those! 
YOU'RE SUCH A GOOD FISH MOMMY, KELSEY ;-;


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

"_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Curious as to how you know who the daddy is?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 _"


I only have female mollies in my tank and only male guppies!

And Catherine, I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THEY'LL LOOK LIKE!

Pictures will be posted soon!


----------



## sh55 (Nov 1, 2010)

Female mollies can store sperm for up to 4 sets of fry, how long has your mollie been without a male mollie?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

The pictures were the best i could do with my crappy camera, but i got some picures of the mollies and guppies! I dont know which of the fish is the mom, or which guppy is the dad, but i thought it would still be cool


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

sh55 said:


> Female mollies can store sperm for up to 4 sets of fry, how long has your mollie been without a male mollie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


They've never been with males. When they were born, the instant i could tell them apart i took the male out. And these babies can swim really well, like guppy babies can. My molly babies could barely swim at 2 days old unlike these cutie buggers.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

how much are you gonna charge for one of those fish? Can i call dibbs on one?


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

zacheyp said:


> how much are you gonna charge for one of those fish? Can i call dibbs on one?


 I dunno... I have no experience with such things! And CatB has first dibbs, we've been talking about them for what seems like MONTHS!  If i do sell them, as ill have to sell the majority of them, it would depend on what they end up looking like!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never knew these could cross.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

jkan0228 said:


> Never knew these could cross.


i think all livebearers have the potential to cross with each other. i didn't know until recently either, but it's cool and makes for some pretty interesting fishies. 
i think all cross-babies are sterile, though, because interspecies. 

also thanks for the first dibbs guarantee, kelsey 

EDIT: wait wait is that a cardinal/neon tetra and when did you get them?? or am i crazy?


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

Anytime, hon!
And i know that platties and swordtails can cross too, im not 100% on others


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

k3xx said:


> Anytime, hon!
> And i know that platties and swordtails can cross too, im not 100% on others


i read some thingy in a book about them crossing, but maybe it's not true for all? 
oh, incidentally (/thread-jack) how much do you want for the fishies themselves? how many would you give me + is five bucks okay (besides the $25 for all the other stuff 'cause i'm broke besides ;u;...)?
but i could always give you more moolah after i have the fishies, like i dunno. later this year/this summer/next year even (lol)


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

CatB said:


> i read some thingy in a book about them crossing, but maybe it's not true for all?
> oh, incidentally (/thread-jack) how much do you want for the fishies themselves? how many would you give me + is five bucks okay (besides the $25 for all the other stuff 'cause i'm broke besides ;u;...)?
> but i could always give you more moolah after i have the fishies, like i dunno. later this year/this summer/next year even (lol)


as i said, ill have to see how they turn out! im not going to let them go untill they're big and strong. What i might end up doing if i fall too much in love with them is give you some of the normal mollies too :#P. These would really be the highlight i've been looking for. You know ive been looking for a nice showpiece fish to finish it off.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

CatB said:


> i think all livebearers have the potential to cross with each other. i didn't know until recently either, but it's cool and makes for some pretty interesting fishies.
> i think all cross-babies are sterile, though, because interspecies.
> 
> also thanks for the first dibbs guarantee, kelsey
> ...


Haha, YEAH! I got 10 of 'em a while ago!


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

k3xx said:


> as i said, ill have to see how they turn out! im not going to let them go untill they're big and strong. What i might end up doing if i fall too much in love with them is give you some of the normal mollies too :#P. These would really be the highlight i've been looking for. You know ive been looking for a nice showpiece fish to finish it off.


okay bro :> 
haha okay. i think your normal mollies are pretty too, so.
i don't need like a LOT of fishies or anything, i still want panda cories and serpae tetras so if you don't want to give many up  
one muppy would be cool though because i dunno they're gorgeous ;u;

EDIT: omg y u not tell me about the tetras!?!?


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

haha! and i think the picture i showed you was a molly with a normal guppy. You know what my guppies look like!!


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

k3xx said:


> haha! and i think the picture i showed you was a molly with a normal guppy. You know what my guppies look like!!


WHOOAOAAA 
potential for AWESOME ;-;


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

YOU KNOW IT!!!! 
I hope they get the lyretail...


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

btw, i think i can see another fish pregnant. i cant tell if she has a gravid spot yet or not... its hard to tell on these ladies..


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

k3xx said:


> btw, i think i can see another fish pregnant. i cant tell if she has a gravid spot yet or not... its hard to tell on these ladies..


HO BOY HERE COME THE BABIES
you may have to sell-sell/ship some after all :'D


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

yeeeaahhhh

they suprisingly have a long gestation. so the others will be out of the breeder box, hopefully by then


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

k3xx said:


> yeeeaahhhh
> 
> they suprisingly have a long gestation. so the others will be out of the breeder box, hopefully by then


your ghetto-fabulous makeshift breeder box (i take it no fish impaled themselves like you were worried about)? :L 

that's useful though. yay long gestation! i knew guppy gestation period pretty well but not molly so i kinda thought yours wasn't pregnant...and then it was!


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Usually once adult livebearers get used to seeing fry around, they quit looking at them as food. And usually hybrids are fertile. It happens with in cichlids a lot, especially the genera Cryptoheros and Pseudotropheus.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

huh! well, i really hope i can get an F2 generation!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive had a single molly give birth almost two years after she was last with any other fish. I seriously doubt that mollies can breed with guppies. Mollies, swords, and platys can all interbreed, but not with guppies.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Ive had a single molly give birth almost two years after she was last with any other fish. I seriously doubt that mollies can breed with guppies. Mollies, swords, and platys can all interbreed, but not with guppies.


look it up. it happens!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I looked it up. In the day and age of cellphone cameras, nobody can produce a conclusive picture? I saw one picture of someone asking if its possible that it happened to them, but they then go on to say that they think they can breed. Exactly the opposite of what everyone else says. They have no idea. I need to have hard evidence and a few good pictures to be convinced that this isnt yet another myth that no one can produce pictures or facts to prove. Ive heard several stories of it possibly happening, but nothing conclusive.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

sh55 said:


> Female mollies can store sperm for up to 4 sets of fry, how long has your mollie been without a male mollie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Agree. I think this Mollie has been saving up till it felt right to have babies.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry for the downer, but I have had a female guppy forever and she still produces some babies every now and them. You need to get a virgin female then try it. You need to sex them when they are still babies to have real evidence, so they are a virgin. But anyways if this is a hybrid it would be pretty cool to see. Good luck!


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

They have absolutely never been with a sexually mature male guppy. Ever. And now that theyre somewhat bigger, you can see that the fry have the silver/blue patch on their backs that the guppies have. I have no female guppies. I cannot take pictures and send them to the computer with my cell phone. My camera sucks. All my mollies are female, all my guppies are male, and my only other fish are neon tetras.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you buy the fish or did you breed them yourself and separate them as babies?


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

As far as I know, mollies and guppies can breed together. Mollies and guppies are both from the genus poecilia, and can breed together to produce sterile offspring. You can see a video of some hybrids here.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Did you buy the fish or did you breed them yourself and separate them as babies?


breed them myself then separate them.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

The babies are almost big enough to take reasonable pictures of!


----------



## Polarshrey (Nov 15, 2011)

is it a MOPPY or GULLY


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

Polarshrey said:


> is it a MOPPY or GULLY


Its a MUPPY!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

its a Franken-Fish


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

No, they should be called Gollies. After the old word from the sixties or whenever...


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!
tho its still muppy... that was decided seeeeveral months ago with CatB


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

we want pics 
what are your plans for the little hybrids?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I do want photos..


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Also, don't you think this is a little bad for the hobby? If they are sterile, I can understand, but if the hybrids reproduce, thats as bad as those parrot fish you see at petco. Its like spreading endler/guppy hybrids. Polluting the species. 

Thats just my opinion though. A picture would be nice.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

Im waiting until they get bigger to get an appreciable photo. they definitely dont look like mollys, their tails are getting too long. 
Da Plant Man, I do get what you're saying, but I think that as long as they're not deformed in a way that's harmful to them, like balloon mollies and parrot fish, isnt it fine? We selectively breed lots of fish to make them more appealing to buyers. just my thoughts.
As for my plans, I'm keeping at least one. If they turn out pretty, I'll probably sell them on here, if not I'll probably sell them to The Reef in Indianapolis. 
AAAnD turns out i have nine babies; one's an uber runt  so cute. None of them are any distinct colours, yet. most are still drab variations of orange brown. some are really dark and some are lighter. I googled pictures and most had sailfin-type dorsal fins. no evidence of that with mine yet, just lengthening tails! ill wait a week or two, then pictures will be up, i promise. maybe a video, too, if i can manage.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I cant wait till they are big enough for photos


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

theyre about 3/4 in. long  no definitive colours, but they are starting to develop some shiiiny spots like their daddy (i have no idea which guppy is his dad, but theyre all shiny) ill put pictures up when they hit an inch, i promise!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I remember reading about these in the Dr. Axelrod books as a kid. This is definitely possible.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> theyre about 3/4 in. long  no definitive colours, but they are starting to develop some shiiiny spots like their daddy (i have no idea which guppy is his dad, but theyre all shiny) ill put pictures up when they hit an inch, i promise!



Ooo they are getting bigger!


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

theyre growing like crazy!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> theyre growing like crazy!


Teaseeee I want to see


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

i implore you to share your fishes


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, please take some pictures!


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

I recently got a molly (friend didn't want it) and plan on trying to breed him with my newborn females when they get old enough. So I'd like to see what you got so I know what to expect!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Still no pictures of this? I'm subscribing for more info down the road


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

CatB said:


> i think all livebearers have the potential to cross with each other. i didn't know until recently either, but it's cool and makes for some pretty interesting fishies.
> i think all cross-babies are sterile, though, because interspecies.


Well if that is true, I will end up with some Lesser Endlers. I've got some male Endlers temporarily homed with some Lesser Killies. The Endlers pursue the female Kilies more than the male Killies.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Beer said:


> Well if that is true, I will end up with some Lesser Endlers. I've got some male Endlers temporarily homed with some Lesser Killies. The Endlers pursue the female Kilies more than the male Killies.


Only certain livebearer groups can interbreed. As far as I know, the only things endlers can crossbreed with is guppies. For example, platies and swordtails can interbreed because they are in the same genus and closely related. Mollies and guppies are in the same genus (poecilia) and are somewhat closely related.


----------



## damselfish (Oct 15, 2011)

rainbuilder said:


> I recently got a molly (friend didn't want it) and plan on trying to breed him with my newborn females when they get old enough. So I'd like to see what you got so I know what to expect!


Not to be a downer, but please don't. Everything I've read about muppies says this will kill the mother guppy because they're so much smaller than mollies. The fry are too big and crush her from the inside.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Pictures or it didnt happen!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

Fine, fine, guys, ill go take some right now


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

damselfish said:


> Not to be a downer, but please don't. Everything I've read about muppies says this will kill the mother guppy because they're so much smaller than mollies. The fry are too big and crush her from the inside.


 
all my mollies are fine. the fry are so freaking tiny


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

voila.

email me at [email protected] for a video.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

told ya they're not much yet.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. I'd say they're a perfect mix of both! Pretty cool fish.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well what do ya know!


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

aww kelsey they got so big


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww they are so big now : D


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

i know! i cant wait until their colours start coming in! their anal and dorsal fins are starting to get shiny like the guppie's


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

what are your plans for these?


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> what are your plans for these?


sell most of them. i plan on keeping one or two. CatB gets first dibbs, tho. She;s like their godmamma


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Let us know when they pop up for sale
If they are big enough (more Molly sized) I'd definatly be interested.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

they'll get pretty big, i have a feeling. Ill keep you in mind, hon, for sure.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

k3xx said:


> sell most of them. i plan on keeping one or two. CatB gets first dibbs, tho. She;s like their godmamma


i'm a muppy godmamma? xD day made...
i need a tank first before i can get any muppies though...
hint...hint... xP 

really though congrats on the muppies turning out, they're so cuuuute and pretty...


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

hahha, ill get it to you... its kinda... rancid at the moment. the algae is bubbling and crap and smells like an armpit. kinda freaky!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

theyre so freaking big right now. i looked in there the other morning and i was so suprised at how big they were


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

ANOTHER one of my mollies just had babies!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Update pics?


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

eventually, the babies are too small for me to even get a decent picture on my crappy camera. 
*NEW FRY UPDATE*
There are approx. 20! only one day old and small small small. Once these start developing colours and are big enough to sell properly, they will be up for sale! 
Also, i have no idea how selling/trading works on here so any bits of advice is welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

How big are the first-batchers?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww how cute!


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

LB79 said:


> How big are the first-batchers?


meeehhh about around an inch. Im really not quite willing to give them completely up until colours start coming in, 1 because im quite curious and 2 because i dont want to over- or undersell them, both to you guys and locally. 
Ill eventually be moving all the babies to a 10 gallon that im currently setting up because my poor 20 gallon is so overstocked its insane. talk about, well, now its 40 some fish in it (though ~20 are 2 days old). I just cant let it happen! plus, im getting away with setting up another tank! YAY! Im going to try my hand in low tech with nothing on that tank but a heater and a light (I dont have ANY money >:/)
so thats kind of my update as of late.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

More photos please : )


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

i literally cant! theyll be little smudgies! if i could upload a video i would but i juss cant!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> i literally cant! theyll be little smudgies! if i could upload a video i would but i juss cant!



No no I mean of the older babies : )


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

You know the fry can never breed right? It's common for livebearers to cross breed like this, but the fry's reproductive systems are messed up.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw molly x golden snakeskin lace or something like that on YouTube. It's like a molly body with guppy coloration.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

Calmia22 said:


> You know the fry can never breed right? It's common for livebearers to cross breed like this, but the fry's reproductive systems are messed up.


Yup! WE learned alllll about it in zoology. I told my teacher about it though, and she looked it up and she said that there have been people who have gotten it to work, but she didnt know the credibility of it. Im going to be keeping 2 anyway and seeing if itll happen. (knowing that the likelyhood of it is very, well, unlikely.) 
Im really busy today so i dont think ill have time to take pictures, but ill try. Honestly, though, they look exactly the same as they did in the last batch of pictures. no colours yet! i bought a whole bunch of 'colour enhancing' foods and the guppies are looking incredible. the muppies are still the same though gaining a *slight *iridescence on the tips of the fins and their backs.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i bet you never imagined having Muppys in the tank. hehe how cool is that!


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> i bet you never imagined having Muppys in the tank. hehe how cool is that!


I didnt! ar first i was really miffed but then i realized that i could make up for my mistake in fish stocking (5 male guppies and 4 female mollies oi what was i thinking...). And as a plus, i googled pictures of them and they are so pretty! so win-win, i believe.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR20-pn4sn8&feature=related

this video is really cool, i think. 
I would also like to draw attention to the first post at the bottom, which i think is very interesting and hope it happens in my tank! 
thus far with my fry, i cant for certain discern any genders, they all have the rounded anal fin and when my mollies were still little i think it took a little longer for the genders to become totally distinct. So ill wait and see. the little little fry are doing well; i caught 4 more yesterday, sending the number close to 25, i believe.


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll be posting pictures soon! Their colours are starting to come in!!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo I cant wait to see !


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> I'll be posting pictures soon! Their colours are starting to come in!!


Photos ? : ) :fish:


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

im on vacation, so i wont be able to post them for at least a week...


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww well have fun on your vacation!!


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kitsune_Gem! Im really excited because they have an aquarium where i am and i cant wait to visit it!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> Thanks, Kitsune_Gem! Im really excited because they have an aquarium where i am and i cant wait to visit it!



Ooooo make sure you take lots of photos, the only aquarium around here worth any while is Monterrey Bay Aquarium.. Apparently they have a new Jelly Fish display..

Anyways have fun and take loads of photos~


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

hahahaha, well.... i didnt get it till today and i didnt take anyy... i took a few videos. I saw a fish description card of a "slippery dick" though. apparently a member of the wrasse family.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

k3xx said:


> hahahaha, well.... i didnt get it till today and i didnt take anyy... i took a few videos. I saw a fish description card of a "slippery dick" though. apparently a member of the wrasse family.



HA
funny.
would be cool if you got home and all your muppies have colors...
did you put them in the new tank yet?


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

all the big muppies are still in the big tank, the small ones are in The Heorot. the smaller ones probably wont have their colours in, i think theyll still be too small. I dont know about the bigger ones tho!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> hahahaha, well.... i didnt get it till today and i didnt take anyy... i took a few videos. I saw a fish description card of a "slippery dick" though. apparently a member of the wrasse family.


I must google this fish now... Though I am frightened of what I will find..


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

hahahahaha, make sure you google 'slippery dick fish' otherwise you might get some nasty results...
BTW i did take some pretty cool videos at the aquarium


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> hahahahaha, make sure you google 'slippery dick fish' otherwise you might get some nasty results...
> BTW i did take some pretty cool videos at the aquarium



They kind of remind me of cleaner wrasses. 

And oooo? May we see?


----------



## srivihk (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics.... Pics.... Pics....


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

I cant! I dont have a memory card thingie. I will when i get home, i promise


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

They are very dissappointing. so... no pics. they are the body shape of a guppy with molly fins. and very lively. no colours but brown and a kind of honey brown. ICK. no fun


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I still want photos


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

ill try. i just gave 4 away...


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

k3xx said:


> ill try. i just gave 4 away...



With out photos D: 

Naw just teasing! I cant wait to see photos of them again : ) I want to see how big they have gotten!


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

theyre actually the same size... 
lol
ill take pictures eventually, i promise. theres a lot going on atm


----------



## Glo-fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Update??


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry, junior year is so hectic. ill do it whenever i manage to have time


----------



## KlintZquarium (Jul 22, 2012)

Mollies and guppies are from the same family Poecilia.

From Wikipedia: "The guppy has been successfully hybridised with various species of molly (Poecilia latipinna or velifera), e.g., male guppy and female molly. However, the hybrids are always males and appear to be infertile.[9] The guppy has also been hybridised with the Endler's livebearer (Poecilia wingei) to produce fertile offspring."


Wonder if I'll ever get any...


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

mine are all females


----------



## ssargent60 (Jan 14, 2013)

Update please!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

lolol


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

ssargent60 said:


> Update please!


Haha..


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't wait for the grown up pictures! haha!


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

amazing


----------



## k3xx (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry I've been inactive! the four I gave away never grew up, they just stayed fry-sized, it was really weird. The others all tried to commit suicide, strangely enough, and all ended up dying after a while.


----------

